# ................. أمثلة محلولة عن hysys ..............



## هشام_525 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم​اخواني أقدم لكم اليوم هدا الكتيب الرائع الدي يحتوي أمثلة محلولة عن برنامج hysys 
ملاحظة : الملف مقسم الى 3 أجزاء
الرجاء لا تبخلو علي بدعائكم
ردودكم تشجعنا على المزيد​


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## الإرادة (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر لكم، و رزقك الله خيرا كثيرا.


----------



## hema_sh (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيت الجنة


----------



## sabeur (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thx


----------



## salim khatem (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bien


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## enas2 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ارهينيوس (15 ديسمبر 2010)

فيك الخير مشكووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الاخت الوفية (15 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## enas2 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## العقاب الصياد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا باشكرك جداً يأخ هشام على الموضوع الرائع جداً

تقبل تحياتي أخوك عقاب


----------



## ابويوسف الكيميائي (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا لطالما بحثت كثيرا عن مثل هذه الكتب


----------



## hasan abbas (17 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً على الأمثلة


----------



## chimiste ALG (22 يناير 2011)

merci beaucoup pour ces solutions de hysys


----------



## الهندي30 (23 يناير 2011)

TBP Cut Points for Various Crude Oil Fractions


----------



## superman2000 (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.
احتاج كراك لبرنامج هايسيس 3.2 لعام 2011 انا لدى واحد ولكن لايعمل


----------



## هشام_525 (26 يناير 2011)

superman2000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.
> احتاج كراك لبرنامج هايسيس 3.2 لعام 2011 انا لدى واحد ولكن لايعمل


العفو أخي أما بالنسبة للكراك فيعمل بشكل عادي ما عليك سوى تغيير التاريخ في جهازك الى 2008 أو 2009
ان احتجت الكراك فهو على الرابط التالي
http://www.mediafire.com/?lvwbl5e3taer1mf​


----------



## superman2000 (26 يناير 2011)

*الهايسيس*

الاخ هشام بارك الله فيك على الرد ولكن البرنامج لايريد ان يعمل بالرغم من انى نزلت الكراك الذى بعثه لى وايضا غيرت التاريخ الى 2008 وممكن ان تنظر الى الصور المرفقة لعلا لديك بعض الاقتراحات.شكرا


----------



## مهندسة وبكيفي (27 يناير 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## هشام_525 (27 يناير 2011)

superman2000 قال:


> الاخ هشام بارك الله فيك على الرد ولكن البرنامج لايريد ان يعمل بالرغم من انى نزلت الكراك الذى بعثه لى وايضا غيرت التاريخ الى 2008 وممكن ان تنظر الى الصور المرفقة لعلا لديك بعض الاقتراحات.شكرا


حسب ما يبدو لي لديك windows 7-64 bit و هي غير متوافقة مع hysys 3.2 الذي يعمل فقط على windows XP أو windows 7_32 bit ​ 
عليك اذا أخي اما استعمال windows XP أو windows 7_32 bit
أو تحميل هذه النسخة aspenone V7.2 في المواضيع المثبتة و ستجد في بداية الردود طريقة تنصيب HYSYS 7.2
المشكل فقط في الحجم الكبير للنسخة​ 
وفقك الله​


----------



## superman2000 (27 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على الرد والاستجابة.أريد أن نوضح لك مواصفات جهازي كالتالي:
Windows vista home premium.service back 2
32bit operating system
ram 3 gb
المشكلة إن تحميل البرنامج الأخر يأخذ وقت طويل.سوف أحاول وامرئ إلى الله لان نسخة 3.2 جاهزة عندي وحاولت فيها الكثير لكن بدون نتيجة.
على اى حال بارك الله فيك و ما قصرت.


----------



## هشام_525 (28 يناير 2011)

superman2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك على الرد والاستجابة.أريد أن نوضح لك مواصفات جهازي كالتالي:
> Windows vista home premium.service back 2
> 32bit operating system
> ...


 العفو أخي
أعلمك أيضا بوجود برنامج يجعل البرامج التي لا تعمل الا في windows XP تعمل على نظامي vista و windows 7
أطلبها أخي في منتديات البرامج قد تفيدك​


----------



## superman2000 (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندي30 (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكر للمساعدة*


----------



## اسعد ليبي (16 فبراير 2011)

:20: thanks


----------



## jabaar (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الهه يحفظكم


----------



## mami1 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## flowers tune (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فاروق السعيدي (27 فبراير 2012)

نرجو من الله ان يوفقك


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (28 فبراير 2012)

جعلة الله في صحيفة اعمالك يوم القيامة


----------



## محمد عزيزية (29 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع*:12:


----------



## محمد عزيزية (29 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف الف الف خير*


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (1 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...ونتمنى أيضا أن وجدت أمثله عن وحدات تكرير النفط ... وجزيت كل خير


----------



## midolava (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ....لو سمحت لو تقدر تفيدنى بلينك داونلود لهايسيس يشتغل مه ويندوز 7 (64 ) مع الكراك اكون ليكو شاكر جدا


----------



## Ahmed Mozamil (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته 
ي شباب انا ما قدرتا انزلو نهائي بينزل ما بتستب ابد 
انا وندزي وندوز 7 
هل في اصداره لي وندز 7 والا كيف 
واذا في طلب لا امر ادوني رابط ممكن انزلو ويشتغل معاي بصوره صحيحه


----------



## Ahmed Mozamil (16 أكتوبر 2012)

نفس الطلب ^__^


----------



## ayouba (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك merciiiiiii


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moufidsaid (21 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ضياء جمعه (25 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## nacereddine (25 يناير 2013)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## SOFIANA99 (26 مارس 2013)

Thinks, que dieu te protege.baraka el lahho laka y a akhi.


----------

